# BFBC2 Config Utility



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys! This is the first version v1.0 of my Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Configuration utility.  If this utility takes off I'll build a BF:3 configuration utility.

 I'd like to thank TheMailMan78 and Kreij for giving me the idea and support! also, I'd like to thank W1zzard for letting me post the file here a TPU!   

*Declaimer: The posted file is in no way associated with "tech power up!". Please direct any issues or questions in this thread.* 

Thanks and have fun!

How to:

1. Download the "*BFBC2 Config Utility*".

2. When launching for the first time the "*BFBC2 Config Utility*" will ask you to backup your "settings.ini" file. 






3. After clicking *"OK"* the "*BFBC2 Config Utility*" will open. 





4. Then click the *"Backup"* button on the bottom right side, above the *"Exit"* button.





5. Once the backup has completed successful the "Backup" button will disappear. Then you will notice a *"Reset"* button will appear. This button will allow you to revert back to your original settings. 





6. There are 4 different setting tabs in the "*BFBC2 Config Utility*" (General, Graphic, Profiles, and Settings.ini file tab).




7. Just click the *"Save"* button to apply new settings. 

8. New Advanced Tab.





9. The Profile Tab lets you save new profiles and load saved profiles.





10. The Settings.ini file tab shows you the actual file. You can save and see how the file changes inside the "*BFBC2 Config Utility*". 






Thanks and Enjoy! 

*New Version v1.5* 

Change Log v1.1
1. Mouse over tips added.
2. New Background Image.
3. File compressed to meet TPU's 1.91mb file limit for direct download.
4. Icon image added.
5. Fixed crash when gamer directly deletes backup file then tries to reset settings in the BFBC2 Config Utility.


Change Log v1.2
1. Add new "Calculate Vertical FOV" Button. This auto Calculates FOV using your Resolution settings from the General Tab. I'm using Rich aka Rulesy formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Rich!
2. Fixed issue where Anisotropic Filter and Anti-Aliasing didn't show correct settings on app launch.
3. Fixed issue where app wouldn't read gamer added features past FOV setting.
4. Made changes to the Graphics Tab to add new FOV features.

Change Log v1.2.0.1
Build v1.2 revision 1
1. Fixed a code issue related to the Save button (I accidentally created this issue in v1.2.)


Change Log v1.2.0.2
Build v1.2 revision 2
1.Fixed not be able to read/write "DxVersion=auto". This should fix purecain, Altered, and jellyrole's issue.
2 Added more mouse over Tips.
3. "auto" can now be selected as a DxVersion.

Change Log v1.3
1. Moved FOV settings to the General Tab with Resolution settings.
2. Moved around settings in Graphics Tab.
3. General Tab background Image change to reflect new settings.

Change Log v1.4
1. Made changes to the General Tab.
2. Now when you select speaker count it tells you what the setting does.
3. Added a new Profiles Tab. This lets you save different profiles.

Change Log v1.4.0.1 Revision 1
1. Fixed problems with Profiles. 
   a. You can't save empty profiles
   b. Fix app crash when you click Load Profile or Delete Profile with out selecting a profile. 
   c. Added Call outs in the Profile section.


Change Log v1.5
1. Added new Advanced Tab! 
2. You can now change your Clan Tag in the new Advanced Tab!
3. Disable or Enable Punkbuster from the Advanced Tab!
4. Disable or Enable Toggle Crouch in the new Advanced Tab!
5. Disable or Enable Hold to Zoom in the new Advanced Tab! 
6. Disable or Enable Mouse Acceleration in the new Advanced Tab!
7. Disable or Enable Subtitles in the new Advanced Tab!
8. Disable or Enable Hint System in the new Advanced Tab!
9. Disable or Enable Tool Tips in the new Advanced Tab! Enjoy the new update! 

Before using delete all current profiles to ensure there is no conflicts with old profiles. To keep current profile setups. Just load each profile then make changes in the advanced tap, and then give it a new profile name. Once you've completed updating all old profiles then go back, and delete old ones.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks good but in my opinion the warped text takes away from the look


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had an early version. This looks more functional.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 23, 2011)

Why is the render ahead limit at 9? Are you trying to create input lag and crash issues?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

TotalChaos said:


> Looks good but in my opinion the warped text takes away from the look



I was trying to make it look like a badge, but I guess it didn't turn out as well as i wanted it too. I'll probably change that soon. Thanks for the input! 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Why is the render ahead limit at 9? Are you trying to create input lag and crash issues?



I looked all over the net to see how high gamers have had it. I did test it out at 9 and didn't think about resting it. It's playable, but i would test that setting between 0-3. If i can get more input, i'll change it to 0-3 or something a little higher. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Altered (Aug 23, 2011)

Something you might consider is using a mouse-over of even just out beside HSAO a short explanation. Maybe something like Simply put this changes the lighting to give more realistic shading. Or however you see fit. Not all gamers are techie and may not know. Oh you might also include a FPS note on options that have major impact good or bad. 
Just some ideas. BC is on its way out for most of our clan we would probably use one for BF3 though.

Also the render ahead limit I agree should be lower from my experience 9 is quite high. Not saying it will or wont cause crash issues but really high never worked to well for me. I run 2 personally.

Good work all things considered being a new utility.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

Altered said:


> Something you might consider is using a mouse-over of even just out beside HSAO a short explanation. Maybe something like Simply put this changes the lighting to give more realistic shading. Or however you see fit. Not all gamers are techie and may not know. Oh you might also include a FPS note on options that have major impact good or bad.
> Just some ideas. BC is on its way out for most of our clan we would probably use one for BF3 though.
> 
> Also the render ahead limit I agree should be lower from my experience 9 is quite high. Not saying it will or wont cause crash issues but really high never worked to well for me. I run 2 personally.
> ...



Thanks Altered! I'm working on mouse-over call outs now! Great idea!  TheMailMan78 made the suggestion to start working on a BFBC2 config utility, to work on good ideas for a BF3 config utility. So hopefully I pickup a lot of good ideas from you guys to add better features in a BF:3 config utility.  

Oh and thanks for the input on the render ahead limit. I'll add a mouse-over to say most users use 0-3. I had mine set to 9 just for testing. The BFBC2 Config Utility reads your current file and sets each setting up as to your file settings. So, when you open it up, if your renderaheadlimit is set to 2, then it will read 2.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## purecain (Aug 23, 2011)

excellent work.... thankyou for supporting the community...

thanks again...

ahhh gone to save my settings and got this... any advice..

i'm on 7 64bit...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

purecain said:


> excellent work.... thankyou for supporting the community...
> 
> thanks again...
> 
> ...



Can you click detail and post the information? Thanks!


----------



## purecain (Aug 23, 2011)

here you go dude...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

purecain said:


> here you go dude...



Can you close the app then open and take a snap shot of the Setting.ini file tab? thanks!


----------



## ctrain (Aug 23, 2011)

Get rid of the somewhat obnoxious graphic and just merge the first 2 tabs into one.

Also 200 fov is impossible, I think the game clamps it at 100.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

ctrain said:


> Get rid of the somewhat obnoxious graphic and just merge the first 2 tabs into one.
> 
> Also 200 fov is impossible, I think the game clamps it at 100.



Yea, the highest I've seen anyone use is 98. Currently I'm working on a FOV calculator to correctly calculate FOV for gamers that have no idea what it does, but i'll also let gamers change it manually. I've got different graphics to add. I'll have a new build up later tonight. I'll add a change log to the OP. 

EDIT: Also, I've worked on the file size and i have it a little over 500kb. So, I'll have a direct download link at TPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the highest I've seen anyone use is 98. Currently I'm working on a FOV calculator to correctly calculate FOV for gamers that have no idea what it does, but i'll also let gamers change it manually. I've got different graphics to add. I'll have a new build up later tonight. I'll add a change log to the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've worked on the file size and i have it a little over 500kb. So, I'll have a direct download link at TPU.



there are Fov calculators online for BC2 already. I use this one here myself

whats the difference between yours and other proples??


----------



## purecain (Aug 23, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Can you close the app then open and take a snap shot of the Setting.ini file tab? thanks!



thanks for the effort m8....


----------



## ctrain (Aug 24, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the highest I've seen anyone use is 98. Currently I'm working on a FOV calculator to correctly calculate FOV for gamers that have no idea what it does, but i'll also let gamers change it manually. I've got different graphics to add. I'll have a new build up later tonight. I'll add a change log to the OP.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I've worked on the file size and i have it a little over 500kb. So, I'll have a direct download link at TPU.



It's easy to go back and forth between horizontal and vertical fov if that's what you mean.

From vertical to horizontal:
2 * atan(tan(fov * 0.5) * aspect);

The other way around is just dividing by the aspect ratio, and fov must be in radians, so convert first.


And how big is your graphic?? 500kb is huge


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are Fov calculators online for BC2 already. I use this one here myself
> 
> *whats the difference between yours and other proples??*



I like Rich aka Rulesy FOV Calculator as well. All I'm going to do is add that formula inside my app. I'll add a "Auto FOV" button that once pressed will use your resolution (Height and Width) settings to calculate your FOV with a default HFOV = 90 degrees. 



purecain said:


> thanks for the effort m8....



I'm off to bed now.. but I will work on this first thing tomorrow. In the mean time can I get you to delete the two settings below the FOV setting. Then try it out? It should still work with those lines.. but if it doesn't then i know where to resolve the issue. Thanks! 



ctrain said:


> It's easy to go back and forth between horizontal and vertical fov if that's what you mean.
> 
> From vertical to horizontal:
> 2 * atan(tan(fov * 0.5) * aspect);
> ...



True. Just small jpeg files. hehehe You're joking right?  My first build was over 2.5mb and TPU limits you to 1.91mb... So i had to compress some stuff to upload to TPU.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

New v1.1 is up! Start downloading 


Kreij and TheMailMan78 where are you guys at?...  I though you guys would jump all over this... brake it.. give some feed back?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome App you got goin on here, i like it a lot, thank you for this.. Now if only i could stop my bfbc2 from crashing after 10 minutes...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Awesome App you got goin on here, i like it a lot, thank you for this.. Now if only i could stop my bfbc2 from crashing after 10 minutes...



Thanks! Do you have another thread open about your crash? If so, link me to it and I'll see if i can help.


----------



## purecain (Aug 24, 2011)

hiya mindweaver, i already tried removing them, same error... good luck with it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

purecain said:


> hiya mindweaver, i already tried removing them, same error... good luck with it...



Hey I'm going to put up a new build (v1.2) tonight! It should take care of your problem.  Be sure to get it and let me know. Thanks! I've added a kickass new "Calculate Vertical FOV" Button that auto Calculates FOV using your Resolution settings from the General Tab!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

New Version 1.2 up! Get it while it's hot! Check out the new auto FOV button! 

Change Log v1.2
1. Add new "Calculate Vertical FOV" Button. This auto Calculates FOV using your Resolution settings from the General Tab. I'm using Rich aka Rulesy formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Thanks Rich!*
2. Fixed issue where Anisotropic Filter and Anti-Aliasing didn't show correct settings on app launch.
3. Fixed issue where app wouldn't read gamer added features past FOV setting.
4. Made changes to the Graphics Tab to add new FOV features.


----------



## ctrain (Aug 25, 2011)

how about you make 2 edit boxes instead and just have one update the other on the fly as you enter the fov?

also merge the first 2 tabs, it's awkward to have the something on the second tab rely on something on the first one for functionality


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

ctrain said:


> how about you make 2 edit boxes instead and just have one update the other on the fly as you enter the fov?
> 
> also merge the first 2 tabs, it's awkward to have the something on the second tab rely on something on the first one for functionality



Both boxes can be edited. I just use a combo box on the HFOV for users that don't need to edit, but it can be edited. I plan on combining both tomorrow.. I just ran out of time today and wanted to get something up tonight.


----------



## Altered (Aug 25, 2011)

I just tried the New Version v1.2 
When I tried the Auto Calculate button it seemed to work but when I click Save I get the  error attached.
The Details of the error read:

```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentException: String cannot be of zero length.
Parameter name: oldValue
   at System.String.ReplaceInternal(String oldValue, String newValue)
   at System.String.Replace(String oldValue, String newValue)
   at BFBC2_Config_Utility.Form1.bt_Save_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.237 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BFBC2 Config Utility
    Assembly Version: 1.2.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.2.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Demented/Downloads/BFBC2%20Config%20Utility.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```



I am using Windows 7 64bit if that matters.


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm getting that same error on Windows 7 Ultimate x64.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 25, 2011)

I might have to dl and mess with this a bit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

Altered said:


> I just tried the New Version v1.2
> When I tried the Auto Calculate button it seemed to work but when I click Save I get the  error attached.
> The Details of the error read:
> 
> ...





jellyrole said:


> I'm getting that same error on Windows 7 Ultimate x64.



Can you guys copy and paste the out put in the Settings.ini file Tab? Just right click inside the window and select all then past in this thread with a screen shot of that tab? I'm using Windows 7 64bit as well and i've tested on XP. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

*New Version v1.2 Rev1* 

*Change Log v1.2.0.1
Build v1.2 revision 1*
1. Fixed a code issue related to the Save button (I accidentally created this issue in v1.2.)

Altered & jellyrole please try the new version and let me know if it resolved your issue? Thanks!


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 25, 2011)

That fixed the first issue I was having. Same type of window now pops up when hitting save.


```
[WindowSettings]
Width=1680
Height=1050
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60.933998
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=medium
Overgrowth=medium
Undergrowth=medium
StaticObjects=medium
Terrain=medium
Shadows=medium
Bloom=true
HSAO=false
MSAA=3
Water=medium
MainQuality=medium
Texture=high
DxVersion=auto
Aniso=2
Detail=medium
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=55
```


```
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentException: String cannot be of zero length.
Parameter name: oldValue
   at System.String.ReplaceInternal(String oldValue, String newValue)
   at System.String.Replace(String oldValue, String newValue)
   at BFBC2_Config_Utility.Form1.bt_Save_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.237 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
BFBC2 Config Utility
    Assembly Version: 1.2.0.1
    Win32 Version: 1.2.0.1
    CodeBase: file:///R:/BFBC2%20Config%20Utility(1).exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
    Assembly Version: 10.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 10.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.236 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.233 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.235 built by: RTMGDR
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 built by: RTMRel
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
    Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.
```


----------



## Altered (Aug 25, 2011)

I still get an error like jellyrole. 
Here is the Settings.ini file Tab you requested.


```
[WindowSettings]
Width=1920
Height=1080
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=medium
VoipEnable=false
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=true
HSAO=true
MSAA=2
Water=high
MainQuality=high
Texture=high
DxVersion=auto
Aniso=2
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=85
```


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> That fixed the first issue I was having. Same type of window now pops up when hitting save.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I see the problem in yours. It's your RefreshRate=60.933998. Try going into your settings file and changing that to a Whole number like 60. I've got that field to only look for whole numbers. If you need some help changing that let me know.  I'll work on trying to search for none whole numbers as well in a later build. Also change DxVersion to 9,10, or 11. 



Altered said:


> I still get an error like jellyrole.
> Here is the Settings.ini file Tab you requested.
> 
> 
> ...



Aw I see your problem as well. it's the DxVersion=auto field. I have that field set to read only numbers. I'll try to get that fixed in the next build. You can manually change that in the settings.ini file to 9, 10, or 11 and get by until i fix it.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 25, 2011)

*New Version v1.2 Rev2* 


Change Log v1.2.0.2
Build v1.2 revision 2
1.Fixed not be able to read/write "DxVersion=auto". This should fix purecain, Altered, and jellyrole's issue.
2 Added more mouse over Tips.
3. "auto" can now be selected as a DxVersion.

Oh and jellyrole you can have that odd refresh rate. My app just wont remove the ".933998" on the end.


----------



## Altered (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems to be working well now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2011)

*New Version v1.3* 


*Change Log v1.3*
1. Moved FOV settings to the General Tab with Resolution settings.
2. Moved around settings in Graphics Tab.
3. General Tab background Image change to reflect new settings.


----------



## jellyrole (Aug 27, 2011)

Works great now!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Works great now!



Thanks for the feed back!  I've got a small build I may put up later today. Just a few tweaks.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good man, I did something similar to this in the past but never uploaded it... I don't have good UI Design skills lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres something you can add to the app.

mouse De-accleration options. 

there was an app about in the past that did this. then EA patched BC2 over then it was never clear if it ever worked again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Looks good man, I did something similar to this in the past but never uploaded it... I don't have good UI Design skills lol



Thanks! I'd like to see it. Did you do it in vb? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres something you can add to the app.
> 
> mouse De-accleration options.
> 
> there was an app about in the past that did this. then EA patched BC2 over then it was never clear if it ever worked again.



Thanks I'll add that in an update.  Mouse acceleration is bad.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 28, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! I'd like to see it. Did you do it in vb?



Yep


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 29, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yep



Nice


----------



## Altered (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on a nice tool. I have not had any issues since v1.3. 

I really hope you get one out early for BF3 it would surely be a huge hit. Since BC2 has been out so long its not in very high demand. Most have already got through setting their game up. Most of our clan doesn't play much anymore due to being burned out. So please don't be discouraged if the BC2 one is not a huge hit. This is a good idea and I look forward to a BC3 version.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 29, 2011)

Altered said:


> Congrats on a nice tool. I have not had any issues since v1.3.
> 
> I really hope you get one out early for BF3 it would surely be a huge hit. Since BC2 has been out so long its not in very high demand. Most have already got through setting their game up. Most of our clan doesn't play much anymore due to being burned out. So please don't be discouraged if the BC2 one is not a huge hit. This is a good idea and I look forward to a BC3 version.



Thanks Altered! I plan to have a BF3 Config Utility out the first week I get the beta.  I can't wait!.. hehehe and yea I don't even play BFBC2 anymore.. hehehe all of this is for BF3 and to find out what every body wants settings wise.  I'd like to get some testers. I'll add them on the utility page as Official BF3 Config Utility Testers. If you are interested send me a PM. Thanks!  that goes for anyone willing to test.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 29, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice



Yeah I seen no point doing it in C. I started working on it again, I'll bring it out soon. 

Note I'll be doing Skyrim when it releases, and several others... I'm leaving cod and battlefield to you


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 29, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah I seen no point doing it in C. I started working on it again, I'll bring it out soon.
> 
> Note I'll be doing Skyrim when it releases, and several others... I'm leaving cod and battlefield to you



Nice! I want Skyrim (The game) and I'll definitely get your app! 

*I'll be putting up a new BFBC2 Config Utility version today!  be sure to grab it. *


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

*New Version v1.4* 

Change Log v1.4
1. Made changes to the General Tab.
2. Now when you select speaker count it tells you what the setting does.
3. Added a new Profiles Tab. This lets you save different profiles.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm working on a Minesweeper config utility. 

Good work all. It's nice to see more game utilities coming out of TPU.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Kreij! I'll be sure to get your Minesweeper config utility!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

*New Version v1.4.0.1* 

Change Log v1.4.0.1 Revision 1
1. Fixed problems with Profiles. 
   a. You can't save empty profiles now
   b. Fix app crash when you click Load Profile or Delete Profile with out selecting a profile. 
   c. Added Call outs in the Profile section.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm hoping to have a big update out tomorrow!  This update will be v1.5 and should be the final version for the utility. This will allow me to focus on the new BF3 Config Utility!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

are you also making one for BF3?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> are you also making one for BF3?



Read the post above yours.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Read the post above yours.



Im so blind.... :shadedshu


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> are you also making one for BF3?



You got it buddy!


----------



## Kreij (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im so blind.... :shadedshu



You're not blind, you just skim posts like a lot of people do.
As mods, we have to pay a little more attention to what is posted. 

Keep up the good work MW


----------



## LivinShady (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Program worked well with my BFBC Help Fix Some Issues  I was Having  Peace 
LivinShady


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2011)

*New version 1.5!* 

Change Log v1.5
1. Added new Advanced Tab! 
2. You can now change your Clan Tag in the new Advanced Tab!
3. Disable or Enable Punkbuster from the Advanced Tab!
4. Disable or Enable Toggle Crouch in the new Advanced Tab!
5. Disable or Enable Hold to Zoom in the new Advanced Tab! 
6. Disable or Enable Mouse Acceleration in the new Advanced Tab!
7. Disable or Enable Subtitles in the new Advanced Tab!
8. Disable or Enable Hint System in the new Advanced Tab!
9. Disable or Enable Tool Tips in the new Advanced Tab! Enjoy the new update! 

Before using delete all current profiles to ensure there is no conflicts with old profiles. To keep current profile setups. Just load each profile then make changes in the advanced tap, and then give it a new profile name. Once you've completed updating all old profiles then go back, and delete old ones.


----------



## Altered (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks nice. Ill try it out tonight.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 16, 2011)

Altered said:


> Looks nice. Ill try it out tonight.



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Altered (Oct 16, 2011)

Didnt get any testing done. :shadedshu Family came in so maybe tonight.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2011)

Altered said:


> Didnt get any testing done. :shadedshu Family came in so maybe tonight.



Hey buddy have you had any time to mess with it yet?


----------



## johannes-s (Nov 18, 2011)

its dosent work for me the game just change itself even if i take read only or somthing its still doing it    why?? can you help me? plsplspls


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2011)

johannes-s said:


> its dosent work for me the game just change itself even if i take read only or somthing its still doing it    why?? can you help me? plsplspls



Can you post your Config file? I'll take a look and see what's going on. Thanks!


----------

